
A Visit to a Synthetic Cadaver Factory - bryanrasmussen
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/syndaver-labs-synthetic-cadavers-tour
======
__MatrixMan__
> SynDaver employees like to create monsters from dried out, damaged parts in
> the finishing room.

This sounds like a fun place to work

------
manmal
They might as well start making their tissues functional, and, bit by bit,
build towards synthetic humans that can be used as very lifelike robots. Or
why not grow actual organs and put them in?

~~~
falcolas
The need for all the support "machinery"? Lymphatic system to dispose of
waste, vascular system to pipe food and oxygen, oxygenation for the blood,
glucose production, hydration, temperature regulation... These are hard to
implement because the scale from the macro to the micro - from inches in
diameter to microns.

~~~
burnerOh2125
woah there, why don't you slow down on the hard science and just let me enjoy
West World over here?

------
mhb
So these have to be kept in water when they're not being used? Isn't that
messy/inconvenient?

~~~
lyk
Compared to real cadaver labs? No, not at all.

------
xpinguin
What about the intricate cellular dynamics of tissue growth? Wouldn't the
"proprietary formula of salt, water, and fibers" fail to replicate a set of
some [at least observable] macroscopic effects, thus limiting the overall
experience deepness for the practioner?

------
nether
> I can’t tell you how many investors have insisted that we start making sex
> dolls

I wonder if they could at least sell components. The artificial skin in
particular sounds like it could be worthwhile on its own, though maintenance
could be tricky.

------
twic
_At first glance, the price seems prohibitive compared to a real cadaver_

That was not my reaction. But then, i guess i haven't gone cadaver-shopping
recently. What's the going rate?

------
devdoomari
...going to be useful on Halloween!

~~~
m-p-3
A "little" above my budget ;)

